# Halloween Wedding Reception



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great pictures junkie! Loved all of them!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

junkie those are awesome pictures. The cake was amazing, great idea having the bottom real and the top fake to keep. Great job on the toasting glasses too!


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

great pics, great job with the fimo clay, you must have worked nights & days but it's well worth it !!!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

OMG junkie, congratulations, and those were fantastic pics!! Awww, it was so sweet, and you two just look lovely! 
The dress and bouquet are beautiful- loved your makeup, too!

Best wishes to you both!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool setup, junkie. Congrats


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Wanted to say that I am a vol firefighter and your pictures are awesome. I would have loved to have been there to see everything first hand. The cake turned out fabulous. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*wedding*

What a tremendous job to did! Way to go.


----------



## Wedding Skulls (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome wedding! Looks like so much fun. Congrats!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome wedding reception. I really liked your wedding cake, glasses, and card placement. Plus everything else, you did a superb job. I hope all your guests enjoyed themselves. Can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, junkie, welcome to the forum!! 

Thanks for sharing those pics, you did a *FABULOUS* job on everything. Your makeup, dress and bouquet were amazing. And the little place cards were a great idea. The wedding cake....well....it took the cake!!!  Great idea to have part of it fake to keep. The hall looked absolutely awesome. And the ice sculpture was a stroke of genius, who did that for you??

And gotta love hubby, bless him, is he a Halloween fan, too? You make a great couple.  Best wishes for a long and happy marriage.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

*Thanks to everyone*

Thank you everyone for the positive comments, they are appreciated. MHooch
the ice sculpture was a wedding gift from my brother. His friend does them. I think his buisness is call Frozen Fantasies. My husband is being "converted" the more I do for Halloween at our house the more he gets into it. I'll have him a junkie in no time! He's actually been talking about letting and helping me do a mini maze in our yard!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

oh yeah I forgot I have more phots at 
Halloween Junkie | MySpace.com
I haven't gotten to ad them to my albums.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I was a firefighter at the time we got married. We had a costume party reception on oct 27th and as you may have had at your wedding, several of the firefighters came in turnouts and blue shirts lol. 

Anyhow, we had a blast. We did it on the cheap- cooked our own food, no bar, rented a community center for $200. We had a lot of resistance from one side of the family, so i was tickled pink that the severed finger i put in the chili was actually bitten into by one of the stodgiest complainers! haha take that!

we took my sister in law and mother in law to a 7 floor haunted house and they about peed themselves. It was a great wedding. I was Elvis (my wife sewed the jumpsuit!) and my wife was Medusa.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I just loved these! Fabulous! And congratulations.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats, Junkie. You look fabulous and I love the place card holders. It must've been fun with the Fire Truck transports.


----------



## Hallowedding09 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Love it!*

I'm getting married this Halloween and your pictures inspired me! Everything was awesome! We're also having a "normal" ceremony...except it's being held in the chapel of a historic cemetery. 

Question: Did you make the brick pillars yourself?


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats. Yes I made the pillars. They are just cardboard boxes taped together and covered with the plastic scene setter background. You can find the scene setters on just about any halloween store website. It's not that expensive. The draw back from doing it this way is I can't put them outside.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What great pics! It looks awesome even with the "before neat lights" effect!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

I am so jealous!!! Wow, I really wish I had thought to have a Halloween themed wedding. Yours looked wonderful. Wow, what a great job you did on everything! Congratulations!!!


----------

